# Sterling Silver wire wrapped jewelry



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Yes of course I'm still knitting! Waiting for some some pieces to dry after blocking. In the meantime... Besides practicing my harp I've been working on a wire wrap technique. I have some stones I've kept from the 70's and finally decided to do something with them.

I used to work with silver and gold back then making fabricated pieces (not cast).


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

those are really pretty!


----------



## Ellelleen (Apr 27, 2014)

How beautiful.


----------



## kpt (Jul 21, 2013)

Those are gorgeous. You are one talented lady.


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Thank you all for such nice comments. I thought I'd try this technique. It's self taught and I'm sure I need a whole lot more practice!&#128522;


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Outstanding! I'm especially taken by the first one. You have great talents


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Beautiful stones and fantastic silver work to set them off.....you are a talented artisan.


----------



## MommaCrochet (Apr 15, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Gorgeous...I especially love #2.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Very lovely, you have not lost your touch!


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Thank you all. You're encouraging to keep practicing! &#128522;


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Beautiful wrapping...wish I could wrap that good!!!


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Neeterbug said:


> Beautiful wrapping...wish I could wrap that good!!!


Practice practice practice is what I'm told! It looks easier than it is . Trying to hold and manipulate the wire, pulling it tight enough, getting the the wraps in the right spots, etc. a little challenging to say the least. 
But- just like knitting or crochet- you gotta keep working at it and one day it finally gets better! Don't give up!☺


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Love your work. It doesn't look like you are a beginner.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Very nice work. Beautiful pieces.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

They are all beautiful, but I really like the first and third ones. Wish I had so much talent.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Love your jewelry - gorgeous stones.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice work


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Awesome job. Knitters are so talented in so many ways. Very creative :thumbup:


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## celticmiss (Dec 6, 2011)

Lovely items but the first one gets my vote.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Your work is absolutely lovely -- do you sell any?


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

Absolutely love your work! Inspiring! &#128522;


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Gorgeous work. &#128077;


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful pieces. You are so talented.


----------



## mommabear63 (Feb 23, 2013)

They are all beautiful!!!

Do you make these to sell?

Connie


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

mommabear63 said:


> They are all beautiful!!!
> 
> Do you make these to sell?
> 
> Connie


No, not yet. I just started the wire wrap technique. I really believe I need to do more until I feel my work is good enough. But thanks for making me feel more confident about it. I'll post more as I get better.😊


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Your pieces are gorgeous!


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

LOVE them all....beautiful and I think ready to sell! This would look great on sea glass, I have the lots of that but don't think I could do what you did with your stones.


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

hotske said:


> LOVE them all....beautiful and I think ready to sell! This would look great on sea glass, I have the lots of that but don't think I could do what you did with your stones.


I think you're right- the wrap technique would look very pretty with your sea glass. If you are determined and practice you can do it! 😉


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

WOW! i soooo love your jewelry,you are so talented.
i love the first one.do you know what stone/crystal it is?
is it for sale?


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

So pretty!

Hazel


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Sticksandstrings-Beautiful! Are you using dead soft or half hard wire? Your wire wrapping really sets off the stones well! Denise


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

How pretty. You are very talented. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

denisejh said:


> Sticksandstrings-Beautiful! Are you using dead soft or half hard wire? Your wire wrapping really sets off the stones well! Denise


Thank you! I'm using dead soft square wire and dead soft half round for the wrapping.


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

angelknitter said:


> WOW! i soooo love your jewelry,you are so talented.
> i love the first one.do you know what stone/crystal it is?
> is it for sale?


The stone is an agate I had left over from the 1970s when I was making fabricated pieces of jewelry. No I'm not selling them at this time. Just trying my hand at the technique. Possibly in the future, once my work gets better and if anyone is really interested. Glad you like it. 😊


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

What is it that you think is lacking in your work? Obviously others think it is sellable.


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

JillF said:


> What is it that you think is lacking in your work? Obviously others think it is sellable.


I guess I just want to perfect the technique. I'm going to a rock and mineral show on May 30. I hope besides lapidary, minerals, and tools, I might run into someone who wire wraps. I just want to make my pieces well constructed.
Thank you for your nice comment.😊


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

You might just be a little too critical of yourself. Many years ago I was doing lost wax casting and silver metal construction, lapidary, several jewelry classes at the college. Everyone I knew wanted to buy all the things I made. Eventually, I decided if they wanted to buy it, it must be good enough. I didn't keep even one piece that I made.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

JillF said:


> You might just be a little too critical of yourself. Many years ago I was doing lost wax casting and silver metal construction, lapidary, several jewelry classes at the college. Everyone I knew wanted to buy all the things I made. Eventually, I decided if they wanted to buy it, it must be good enough. I didn't keep even one piece that I made.


I agree with JillF! Your work is beautiful and, just saying, handmade is not perfect. That is one of the things that makes it so beautiful and unique. If someone wants perfect, they should by machine made, which doesn't have all the love and little imperfections that handmade carries. I love your pieces, especially that matrix turquoise piece. I'd buy it in a hot minute. Beautiful! Denise


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## hushpuppy (Apr 30, 2011)

Love them all, especially #3, do you sell them? If so what do you charge?


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Wow- you all are really making me feel good about my work. Maybe I'm just a little gun shy. Years ago people who wanted to purchase my work were so critical it kind of turned me off to selling. I'd explain that things were handmade and if they wanted something else they should consider factory made pieces. There is no perfection in any type of work. I think it's the little imperfections that make any hand made work unique.
Like I said there's still some info and tricks of the trade I need to find out before offering my work for sale. Part of the fun is the journey of discovery for me. Again thank you for all of your kind and supportive comments. &#128521;


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

So beautiful!!


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

Sticksandstrings said:


> Wow- you all are really making me feel good about my work. Maybe I'm just a little gun shy. Years ago people who wanted to purchase my work were so critical it kind of turned me off to selling. I'd explain that things were handmade and if they wanted something else they should consider factory made pieces. There is no perfection in any type of work. I think it's the little imperfections that make any hand made work unique.
> Like I said there's still some info and tricks of the trade I need to find out before offering my work for sale. Part of the fun is the journey of discovery for me. Again thank you for all of your kind and supportive comments. &#55357;&#56841;


You do a great job. Jewelry like that is very much in Style right now. You should consider selling some of your pieces.
I have the perfect customer for you.
Where do you get your Supplies from ? 
Please continue posting so we can admire your work.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

Sticksandstrings said:


> Wow- you all are really making me feel good about my work. Maybe I'm just a little gun shy. Years ago people who wanted to purchase my work were so critical it kind of turned me off to selling. I'd explain that things were handmade and if they wanted something else they should consider factory made pieces. There is no perfection in any type of work. I think it's the little imperfections that make any hand made work unique.
> Like I said there's still some info and tricks of the trade I need to find out before offering my work for sale. Part of the fun is the journey of discovery for me. Again thank you for all of your kind and supportive comments. &#55357;&#56841;


You do a great job. Jewelry like that is very much in Style right now. You should consider selling some of your pieces.I have the perfect customer for you.
Where do you get your Supplies from ? 
Please continue posting so we can admire your work.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

How pretty! I LOVE silver jewelry!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

elfiestouch said:


> You do a great job. Jewelry like that is very much in Style right now. You should consider selling some of your pieces.I have the perfect customer for you.
> Where do you get your Supplies from ?
> Please continue posting so we can admire your work.


Oh my goodness! You are too kind! Thank you.
As far as supplies- I wait for lapidary and mineral shows to come up locally, pliers and hammers can be purchased at hardware stores and places like Michaels or Joanne Fabric, and EBay. Stones have been collected since I was a little girl. My Dad worked on ships from all over the world and would bring home all different kinds of rocks and stones. 😊


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

Sticksandstrings said:


> Oh my goodness! You are too kind! Thank you.
> As far as supplies- I wait for lapidary and mineral shows to come up locally, pliers and hammers can be purchased at hardware stores and places like Michaels or Joanne Fabric, and EBay. Stones have been collected since I was a little girl. My Dad worked on ships from all over the world and would bring home all different kinds of rocks and stones. &#55357;&#56842;


I was more interested in the gold and silver wire you use. I have never seen anyone that sells that. I have a very good supplier for stones and beads, but would be interested in the silver wire. Something else we all need to have a stash of. Don't you think ? Have enough supplies of anything else, so certainly don't want to add. But I really admire your work.


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

Ellelleen said:


> How beautiful.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

elfiestouch said:


> I was more interested in the gold and silver wire you use. I have never seen anyone that sells that. I have a very good supplier for stones and beads, but would be interested in the silver wire. Something else we all need to have a stash of. Don't you think ? Have enough supplies of anything else, so certainly don't want to add. But I really admire your work.


Check the Internet for suppliers in your local area. Check EBay for round, 1/2 round, twisted, square sterling wire.😊


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

Sticksandstrings said:


> Check the Internet for suppliers in your local area. Check EBay for round, 1/2 round, twisted, square sterling wire.&#55357;&#56842;


Thanks a lot. Will keep you informed.


----------



## Dollychris (Dec 18, 2012)

Love your work - just beautiful........xx


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Those are lovely, great work!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

These are outstanding! Love your wiring technique - and the stones are wonderfully shaped and colored.


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

You all are the nicest people ever!&#128522;


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

They are all gorgeous!!


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

They are all gorgeous especially the firat one which I love. You must sell in classified and get some return for your skill and expense..


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful work,


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Very nice !


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Sticksandstrings said:


> Check the Internet for suppliers in your local area. Check EBay for round, 1/2 round, twisted, square sterling wire.😊


I buy my wire at Fire Mountain.com and Fusion Beads.com. They have good selections on wire and all jewelry supplies. Their prices are fair (especially on sterling and fine silver and gold). They ship quickly and are very safe and reliable regarding billing. Denise


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

denisejh said:


> I buy my wire at Fire Mountain.com and Fusion Beads.com. They have good selections on wire and all jewelry supplies. Their prices are fair (especially on sterling and fine silver and gold). They ship quickly and are very safe and reliable regarding billing. Denise


Good info. Thanks for sharing.👍


----------



## Nakia (Jan 19, 2015)

Your work is awesome!! And I know how hard it is to do wire wrap. I have some books on it & did a little for myself only. Mine was no where near as well formed as yours. I haven't gone back to working with it. 

You do have a great future with your creations. They are that well made. Thanks for sharing your beauties with us. I certainly look forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Nakia said:


> Your work is awesome!! And I know how hard it is to do wire wrap. I have some books on it & did a little for myself only. Mine was no where near as well formed as yours. I haven't gone back to working with it.
> 
> You do have a great future with your creations. They are that well made. Thanks for sharing your beauties with us. I certainly look forward to seeing more of your work.


Wow! I'm just in awe at how many people like my work. Thank you for such kind encouraging words. 😊


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Jet selling missy...


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

I thought I would like to learn how to do this. Shame we don't live closer. Your jewelry items are beautiful!!


----------



## Carly (Jan 23, 2011)

Those pieces are unique and beautiful. Will you be selling your work or just making jewelry for friends and gifts?


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Sticksandstrings said:


> Yes of course I'm still knitting! Waiting for some some pieces to dry after blocking. In the meantime... Besides practicing my harp I've been working on a wire wrap technique. I have some stones I've kept from the 70's and finally decided to do something with them.
> 
> I used to work with silver and gold back then making fabricated pieces (not cast).


They are really lovely I especially love the first piece


----------

